# Introducing Watson (Puppy Pics)



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is the little monster we call Watson. He is a 3.5 month old German Wirehair pointer and will be our first bird dog. In the spring we are hoping to run him in the NAVHDA Natural Ability test. 

I'm amazed how smart he is. It only took him about 2 days to have "give" down 99% of the time. He is heeling on the leash pretty good too. He has also learned that the cats are not something to be messed with. My cat took it upon himself to teach that. haha


The long hair is starting to come on fast. The ear fringe and beard have doubled in length in the last two days. 



























He is already trying to use those cute puppy eyes on us. Haha


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

He is so cute! Hope he wins many blue ribbons for you!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

droooool................


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Gorgeous dog. Makes me miss my Brittany spaniel.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice, I have been looking for a GWP. Great dogs!


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone! We can't wait to get him onto birds and see how he does.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

More pics, please!!
He's just gorgeous!


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you. Here are a few more.


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

Ooooh! He is so cute!
I would love to see those adorable eyes! :rotfl:


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

He's so cute! Love the little beard


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

gorgeous


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

He is beautiful. Enjoy him!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

He's perfect!


----------

